
50 Web Server Monitoring and APM Solutions (For Reference) - tadpoleonenter
https://haydenjames.io/50-top-server-monitoring-application-performance-monitoring-apm-solutions/
======
smb06
You can add [http://netsil.com/](http://netsil.com/) to that list. The latest
startup on the block in the service monitoring space. Although we (yes, i work
for them) do it by using network packets as the "source of truth" without a
code embedded agent like rest of the APMs.

A passive packet sniffer and stream processing technology for live, auto-
discovered service interaction topology of your application and ability to set
up alerts based on SLAs.

